# extended service plans



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

*Did you purchase an extended service plan with your Outback?*​
yes.1526.79%no.4071.43%not for this trailer, but will get one for the next trailer.11.79%


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just wondering where everyone stands on the extended service plan. I am still thinking about it, as we haven't closed yet. I am also getting multiple quotes from both the dealer, and Good Sam Club.

I am interested in hearing everyone's feelings on the subject.

Tim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Tim,
Me again. My wife and I never used to get extended plans on any thing we purchased. Over time, We've come to think that on major items (RV, autos, etc.) it seems like a good idea. Maybe I'm spending more than I should, maybe not. It has paid 'big time' in the past to have the extended plan on a couple of things.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

The times I've purchased them (32 inch TV and $600 digital camera} expired without me having to use them. Besides, I hate it







when salespeople continue pitching the extended contract after I've already said no. I just don't trust them. I paid cash for my trailer and the finance guy told me I wasn't insured by AAA even after I told him I was (I definitely was). He tried to palm off some insurance that was 3x's the amount of what mine was. He also said my new Outback was only insured for 1 year but I've since heard it was two years. Does anyone know if Camping World offers extended warranties?


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not a big extended warranty fan either but when it comes to brand new large purchases such as a trailer or tow vehicle, I want the added insurance that 5, 6, or 7 years down the road it's still gonna work and run like it did when I first bought it. The warranty we got with our trailer was less then 9% of the total purchase price and is transferable if we wish to sell it or we can be refunded a prorated amount. The salesman said we could use the warranty as a deal clincher if we needed to when we sell the TT. If we got what we wanted for it then we didn't have to transfer the warranty and, instead, turn it in for the refund.

Bottom line is, since my Outback is one of my biggest 'investments in recreation', then I want to have a guarantee that I won't have any problems with it for as long as I plan on using it.

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We purchased our 2004 26 RS in January and declined the extended warranty as well. It was somthing around $1,800 for 7 years. The finance guy must have been used to most people declining. All he did was give me the paper to sign to decline the warrenty. He didn't push it at all. We take very good care of our big purchases, and when you do that, you are generally OK.

Randy


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

I bought a 2003 21 rs used it for a year. we bought the warranty and traded for a 2004 23rs. the warranty that we bought on the 03 was refunded. we didn't get it all but at least we got most of it. The difference in cost was only 100.00from last year to this year. The cost for 2004 was 1398.00. We feel that if something happens down the road a ways it will pay for itself .---------perfect example a guy had his camper, just outside of the factory warranty and lost a fridge and his a/c unit -- both covered under the extended warranty. this was in the FIRST year of the warranty.he still has 6 more years to go Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I opted for the extended coverage. But I learned a few things before I bought it. I did checking on the compnay, many have gone belly up. I also negotiated with the sales staff, not the finance person. You can negotiate, the dealers make a load off the policy, just know who can negotiate and who can't. With the two slide outs I figure the policy is a good idea, time will tell if I need it or not.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I passed on it as I usually do on any purchase where one is offered.

My dealer offered this to me for about $1500 for 5 years. With most of the major items in the rig warranted by the manufacturer for 1-2 or even 3 years (fridge), I would then have to spend $1500 in repairs after that to break even. Only then would I begin to save money.

I'll take my chances which I believe are quite good for the 5 years.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We took the extended plan for 7 years at $1800.00. Already got back around $1400.00, those iceboxes and ac units don't come cheap...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow! I am seeing quite a bit higher prices than what I was quoted for a 7 year plan (<$800.00). I am still waiting to hear from the Good Sam Club for a quote. I am also going to contact the dealer and have him send me a copy of what is covered, and under what circumstances. I think he mentioned a $100.00 deductible. I don't know if this is per occurance (likely), per year(slightly possible), or lifetime (unlikely).

Thank you all for your replies.

Vern, How old was the fridge when it went to lunch? What about the A/C? I know that these are both covered by the individual manufactures warranty, and not Keystone's. What went wrong with these units? Is it something we should all be looking for?

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim your price is right in line with what I paid too. Some dealers do a big mark up on them, but as Vern noted a few repairs and its paid for itself too. Its all a toss up.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Tim, the fridge was just over 1 year old. The ammonia tank leaked out so they said just replace it. As for the ac it was a very minor thing but the labor to fix it was a little high. There are 3 circuit boards in the AC Unit and on one of them is a fuse holder. The holder was a little loose and the fuse slipped out. The repair man tightened up the holder and everything has been ok since then.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Vern,

Wow! The ammonia leaked? That is frightening, as that stuff is extremely poisonous. It doesn't take much to put someone on the ground. At least the stuff they use in the bigger refer units is.

I thougth the refer came with a three year warranty? If so, why did you have to use the extended service coverage.

Sorry to blast you with so many questions, but I am still undecided on this whole issue, and as we will be probably closing the deal on Saturday, I need to get as much info as possible to make my decision.

Tim


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Tim, We elected to get the extended warr. The appliances do come with a two year warr but most of us will probably keep these longer. So it's like any insurance policy. Some guys are very mechanical and receive great satisfaction out of maintaining or replacing parts on there trailer. They do things themselves and hopefully the trailer holds up well and they "win". I personally don't feel that I am the best man for the job all the time. I know my limitations. We financed the majority of the trailer so for 10.00 a month I feel it's worth it. 0.00 deductible and 7 years total on trailer. RV Shield is our warr co. My 2 cents.

Monday is the big day. Picken the ole girl up! Stoppin for breakfast. Making a Special Family Day out of it. I'll let you all know how we make out. Brian


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Tim, sorry for the delay. It's called CYA







I would get the policy. 7 years is a long time...









Good Luck...


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Never have, never will, not even on TV's, computers, etc.


----------

